# Spearfishing Gar



## beachaggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I know it's not bowfishing, but I was wondering what lake has the best chance for me to spearfish a trophy Gator Gar between lake amistad and lake falcon. Is one better than the other for visibility and are the fish better in one or the other? Is there another lake closer that could be better?

TIA and tight lines.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Choke!


----------

